

I made StartupLiker.com for you - StartupLiker
http://startupliker.com/about-startup-liker/

======
StartupLiker
Hi everyone, I made the service to help startups get more followers on their
social sites.

Hope this works for those of you in startup land!

I'd be more than happy to take feedback

Thanks

~~~
StartupLiker
It is built of a simple wordpress template, but it should let startups easily
make an account and post their info for everyone to see.

------
StartupLiker
Was hoping for some signups... anyone feeling it?

------
StartupLiker
Does anyone know of services similar to this?

